# Adults With Comfort Objects



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

Here is my comfort object:










I am 29 and I still sleep at night with my little bun bun. I love her! I am single and I don't have a man to snuggle with, so this is good as well. LOL! However, even if I did have a man, I would still love my bunny doll! :b

Another comfort object is my robe; it's very soft, comfortable and it feels like a permanent hug. 

There was even a study on adults that sleep with teddy bears or own comfort objects:

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog...310/we-are-never-too-old-hold-our-teddy-bears

Does any adults here still sleep with their stuffed animals or even their pet dog/cat? Or do you have a security blanket, robe, object that you can't imagine losing?


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I decline to answer this on the grounds that it may incriminate me.

Your little bun bun is adorable!


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I consider my various hoodies to be security blankets. Every time I wear them I feel safe and less anxious. I specially enjoy my black hoodies, makes me feel hidden(if that makes any kind of sense). Thankfully fall is on it's way, soon I'll be able to wear hoodies again. Summer is a nightmare for me.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

truant said:


> I decline to answer this on the grounds that it may incriminate me.
> 
> Your little bun bun is adorable!


LOL! :lol No one's judging you!

And Thanks!  She is so cute!


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I consider my various hoodies to be security blankets. Every time I wear them I feel safe and less anxious. I specially enjoy my black hoodies, makes me feel hidden(if that makes any kind of sense). Thankfully fall is on it's way, soon I'll be able to wear hoodies again. Summer is a nightmare for me.


That's just like me and my robe. I wore this robe in the summer and this more like a fall/winter robe.

My dad is 58 and he has a security blanket. I am not lying! :lol But he was always a spoiled brat. :sus


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I sleep with a firm grip around my laptop.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Tarot Cards


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

Nope, but I love cute things like this. It's mainly used for decoration.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

nobutapower said:


> Nope, but I love cute things like this. It's mainly used for decoration.


I love cute and kawaii things (hence my username).

Mine are mostly decoration but I just can't help but sleep with my bunny.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

Lol when I read the title I completely misunderstood what you meant.
Anyway I have two teddy bears but I don't sleep with them. I feel like my coat is a comfort object though. Sadly I can't wear it unless it's cold but I wan't to wear it all the time. Makes me feel safe for some reason.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

here's mine:










His name is Toby! Not really an adult though lol (I'M A CHILD.)
I hug him while I sleep, and feel weird without him.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't have anything of comfort that I sleep with, though I enjoy hiding under the blankets at times. Some comfort objects I do have are my backpack, internet and jacket/sweaters like others mentioned.


----------



## KPanthera (Sep 12, 2012)

I may or may not still sleep with a certain stuffed animal every night...


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

Therin said:


> here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is so cute!


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

KPanthera said:


> I may or may not still sleep with a certain stuffed animal every night...


Pray tell us what this "certain" stuffed animal is?


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> I cuddle my doll 24/7


Hey.. He looks like me... Lucky boy.... giggle


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I've been thinking about investing in fidget toys...


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I consider my various hoodies to be security blankets. Every time I wear them I feel safe and less anxious. I specially enjoy my black hoodies, makes me feel hidden(if that makes any kind of sense). Thankfully fall is on it's way, soon I'll be able to wear hoodies again. Summer is a nightmare for me.


Yep, I'm the same, I love hoodies. It's a shame it's too damn hot to wear them most of the year here. I'm really looking forward to cooler weather.

A few years ago my kids gave me this teddy bear, in a Craig Biggio Houston Astros uniform. That was cool. It was a teddy bear. In an Astros uniform. That my kids gave me. That is all.


----------



## KPanthera (Sep 12, 2012)

rilakkuma said:


> Pray tell us what this "certain" stuffed animal is?


I'm scared :blank . Lol maybe that came out differently than I intended.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> I cuddle my doll 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! So cute! :clap


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

purechaos said:


> I've been thinking about investing in fidget toys...


I want a fidget toy.


----------



## .748193 (Feb 7, 2016)

*im making fidget jewelry*



rilakkuma said:


> I want a fidget toy.


i'm working on making fidget jewelry, would you use this? https://www.instagram.com/artbylenafh/


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

I am a grown man and I have a couple of stuffed animals that I like. 
I do not snuggle with them at night, but sometimes I give them a hug. 
A polar bear and a grey and white cat.

_*I do however suck my thumb all night while I am asleep! *_
:haha


----------

